# ,  / > Yaesu >  YAESU FT-DX1200

## RX3M

2013 .http://hamgear.wordpress.com/2013/05...esu-ftdx-1200/

----------


## R7KK

> 2013


, ,    ,       $1899,95

----------


## Borin QTH

?    .

----------


## R3DZ

> ?


      5000 ,   ,   - 3000  :Razz: 

P.S.



> .


  ,    .

----------


## Borin QTH

> ,    .


  ,     :Razz:

----------


## R3DZ

40455/455/30 
 16  ****************XHPk4

----------


## R7KK

> -        .


 ,       .    ,       3 ,     ,     -     IC-7410 (  , ,   ),       !  :Smile:

----------


## R3DZ

> .


 ,    ,    .

----------


## UA8U

> ,  7410 -   ,  ...


   2-   IC-7410   ?

----------


## R3DZ

> IC-7410   ?


  - 36  !

----------


## R3DZ

> -      CSU-17 ...


      "The SCU-17 USB Interface supports CAT, USB Audio in/out, TX control (PTT, Key, Shift) and firmware update functions."
           ,        RS-232   .    .

----------


## RO5D

.
     .

----------


## UR6EA

> - ,     ?


 ,   ....  ..
 ..., ... 7410 " "  DSP... ,  , Icom -  ...
  ,   DSP, ...DDC , ,    ....
   - !
      ,    ! 
    ?   ????
  ... 5- ? :Razz:

----------


## R7KK

> ..


 ,    ,    :

http://hamgear.wordpress.com/2013/05...x-1200-inside/

----------

ux1iw

----------


## UA8U

> ,    ,    :
> 
> http://hamgear.wordpress.com/2013/05...x-1200-inside/


 ,  .

----------


## UX0IM

?   ?

----------


## UX0IM

, !    .   !

----------


## R3DZ

> .   !


      ?         ,
     -    .
    .
       ,    ,  ,    ,      ,    .

----------

Bratelly, gera

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

> ,  .


 - ""      !  ?  ,    !        -     .    ,      ,    ,     . ""   YAESU   ,     .       ,    -       .      $2400  ,       FT-950 , .. ,      ,    ,     !

----------

R3DZ, Serg

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

.  ,   ,       .       ,            ,               . ""    , 950- -    ,    ,   - "  " ,         ,        !
        .       ""  ,     ""  ,      ,      ,      ,       ,    ..  ,  ,  "  "    ,    .
  !   !

----------


## R3DZ

> ,


  ,        ,         DX ,
           DX ,    ,     .
     ,    *RZ9UI* ,    ,    SDR   FT5000 ,
    " " .

----------


## R3DZ

> ,      ,  -  .


  !
 DX   up 5 -15 khz ,              ?
P.S.        ,     ,         .
    ,   .

----------


## Gene RZ3CC

> ,        ,         DX ,
>            DX ,    ,     .
>      ,    *RZ9UI* ,    ,    SDR   FT5000 ,
>     " " .


 ,     ,      ,          DUAL WATCH !  SPLIT  DUAL WATCH,      ,    ,   ""         .  
 ,  ,  ,          ""   ,   ,     ,    .   ,   ,     : "   ,  - ""!   ,  "" SDR            ,   ,          ,      !

----------


## UR6EA

> .     ( ).DX-:      .


,  !
...   ?
 1.   ,    ,    ...
 ,     ,       WebSDR.
, " " -      ,    "  "...

2. !   !  SDR-,   !  ,    ...         2  ? :Razz:  ... .  SDR -   ,   ...
 ,   SDR c  ..    ,  ,        ! 
  - (..3)

3.   " ", ...  !     ,   .

 ,     ,  ,  ...       ???
  !  21 MHz,  ,  - " "! 
   20-,    ! , ...   ... :Razz: 


,   ?   !
  ,    ,     10-20   ,          ! :Razz: 

 ... !!! 

4. "",    ,  .

 , AB4OJ     IC-9100  IC-7410...
http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/ic9100/9100notes.pdf
http://www.ab4oj.com/icom/ic7410/7410notes.pdf

 "", ....!
? ....  9100,    7410!
  ...,    !
  ...."" -    ...

   ,       ,  ,     -   ,     .. 
   ... 1-3 ! ...!

 ,  ...  ,   .....  ,    ,   ...

----------


## ro6l

> "  "


 ...       ,   ...       ...      10- ... :(

----------

Bratelly, R3DZ

----------


## ro6l

> *ro6l*,        .      ...     -  .      -     -  .  .   .    28   -    -     .          .      - FIXED -   .      ,      . ,   1200    .


 ...    781      ...    ,       ...

----------


## W5ZZ

-  AC5O    ,     FT1200

----------

Bratelly, RA4FOC, RO5D

----------


## Borin QTH

> ,  ,  ?     ?


  .   SPLIT       .    ,             .       -      :Wink: 




> , -    990  ,    -  -,     8-    90.


  SDR  24"  .     (     HD  :Wink: ),        .     50  .   -     (   ),     (DX  CALL,         ).

----------


## Borin QTH

*Serg*
   \ ,        .  "" ,   .

----------


## RA3BB

> 100500  ,    ,    .
>     -  ,       IMHO.


         ...    -

----------


## Borin QTH

> ...


       ,     90-. ...  "" ,     .         -   . 




> ..    -   ..


 :
1.     .  .  ,    .   ,     ,     .     .
2.        .     -        .
3.   .    .        -      ,   . 
4.      (  )   ,   .

 FT1200.    ""   -    .       FTDX3000    .

----------


## UR6EA

> ...  "" ,     .         -   .


 ! ! ...   , ...   , !



> .


     SDR ,   !




> FTDX3000    .


!  -   !   ...

----------


## R3DZ

> !  -   !   ...


        ,       ...

----------

gera

----------


## Aleks121

> -  ,      .


    -  12   100  :!:  :Super:

----------

ra4uiv

----------


## Serg

,   , ,  .

----------


## UA6NJ

?       ,     .

----------


## UA6NJ

*Serge RX6MU*,      .         .

----------


## UA6NJ

> .


  ::::

----------


## UA6NJ

*Serge RX6MU*,    ,            ,         FT 5000   ,     .        -     FT 1200         .

----------


## R6LA

> ,


       (FTdx-1200)   .  ,      ,     .

----------


## RV4AI, Sergey

- ,  .   ,  .    ,          .      .    ,   , -  USD 1900.

----------


## R3DZ

FT-1200    40455/455/30 khz
http://radioaficion.com/cms/ft-dx-1200-review/
FT-3000    9000/30 khz
http://www.rigpix.com/yaesu/ftdx3000.htm
       .

----------

UT4UCM

----------


## UA6NJ

> 3000-    1200


   ?

----------


## UA6NJ

*RA3FY*, ,        .    ,        .

*  16 ():*




> 1200-      .


     +

----------


## UA6NJ

FTdx 1200     .

----------


## 1967

> 1200


  ?

----------


## 1967

.     ,    ,   .
.

----------

.

. 
  ,       FT DX 1200. 
    -        .
    ,            .            .     .         -  .            .  
     50    15  20 .         -.  
   MFJ 993    1  3 . KENWOOD TS  850  1 . 
      S 59 +35  40db   25  30      .        1,9; 3,5  7,0 . 
 :   , DNR ,   1  3 , NB  ,  ,   DSP 2,4 .      -  6  12  18 db      .   DNR    4  5   S .    NB.       4  5  . 
  ,          ,    .   
          ,   2          1 .
            .          1 .                  .      FT  857D         .   ,         .         -     1,4        . ,       SHIFT-      150  200 ,   300  400 ,         SSB.  
      YAESU. COM   ,       SCU  17,  FTDX1200  .    ,      ,    ,    YAESU.
    .                            .                        
    .    ALC..                 ALC,            .
       -
                .                       .     
   ,    DSP, NR, NB,        . 
 UA3DCT.

----------

UA6NJ

----------


## RW3LB



----------


## RW3LB

SDR-

----------


## rn3dfb

(  / -  ,     .) 

,     756    .
    "".

"            :    ,         
     SELECT,   AUTO,     
          .   ** **,            ,             300  .              ( 
)    AUTO      .  
     .       
    .          (
 ),                        "

----------


## Alexe

To  UA3DCT.    DNR    4  5   S . ,     S-?  ,  .  !?  3000- NB   ,     .  3000-     ?

----------


## ra4uiv

,   ssb ....          ...  , ... .

----------


## ra4uiv

?     ..      ..   .

----------


## UT0UM

> 1200  3000  ,  ,     rigpix.com,  1200  ,  3000.     18  !!!?


    ???

*FT DX 1200* With efficient dimensions of 14.4" x 4.5" x 12.3" (W x H x D) and weighing in at only 20.9 pounds
*FT DX 3000* With efficient dimensions of 14.4" x 4.5" x 12.3" (W x H x D) and weighing in at only 22 pounds

----------


## UR6LFK

,   ?   1200   ,       -     3000...

    1200  ?

----------


## R4HBI

-  ..        .   ?

----------


## ra4uiv

950..... .....   .

----------

...     3000-  ?

----------


## UR6LFK

,   -

----------


## UR6LFK

1200 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3D2yKWIlrlo
    2    2 06 (6  ).     590    16      80  ,   1200 ,   100             ...   "" 1200   950,    16  950  06 :Shocked:  :Sad:

----------


## R3DZ

> 2    2 06 (6  ).     590    16      80  ,   1200 ,   100        
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  9cj
> 
> 
>    .


     ,  ,         ,        ::confused::

----------


## R3DZ

> 950?


      .
   ,   . 
2  6        100   , 
    .
     4 SD2933 ( EB-104)  10      .

P.S.     RD100 (7 w in - 100 w out)

----------


## R3DZ

> ,       IC-746PRO


      746 , 
     (   )   .

----------


## R7WA

746    7 , -     !

----------


## uz1rm

:    FT_awh   FT1200.   1200  950   .        .  950    ,   1200   .          .

----------

UA8U, UU7JD

----------


## Ivodas

.. 
73..

----------

UA8U

----------


## ra4uiv

950....  1200

----------

R7FT, ra4uiv, ur4mp,  1967

----------


## UN7GKR

,     ! ,         IC-718,      10  :Super:    ""         FL 222 ,     .            Yaesu. Icom        , .

----------


## mikula

.   .
  :  3000  950  ,

----------


## mikula

,        .
                .

----------


## ra4uiv

mikula.....     ....     ....   ....   ..

----------


## R7FT

,   ,          800.    3, FT2K, 590,     590-.       "  ".

----------

. FTDX 1200         1600   .     FT-950,    ,  , .  ,  .  ontur, DNR       FT-950  FT-2000. ontur    +,      SSB ,     ,  FT-1200   , DNR     .   "".       FT-5000(). ,   "" .     ,   .      . ,        . ,    .. ,       .    .

----------

ra4uiv, UU7JD

----------


## ra4uiv

......  -  ..

----------



----------


## mvk

FT-950 (Ham Radio Deluxe,UR5EQF  ..)    FTDX 1200.    YAESU  .      "" COM-COM 9 pin (-) ""  .
-   ....

----------


## RV7A

*9cj*,           80        50 ,

----------


## Alexe

> FT-dx 1200  FT-dx3000 ,   ...
>   ...


,  .    ???  1200-,          .    yaesu       .       .  ...

----------


## Vlad76

> ...


  FT950.  1200    950   .
    ,    
   . 
 .
     .

----------


## Vlad76

,  3  FTdx1200    2  FT450?  FT950 3 ,  1  69,450  40,455  FTdx1200.

----------


## DerBear

, . 
F3k   9, F1.2k  3- .

----------


## Plug

> SDR-


  SDR  USB 3.0 ?

----------


## anatoly-v

1200-??    anatoly-v@mail.ru

----------


## RU3XJ

!      1200-   ,  ru3xj@mail.ru

----------


## RU3XJ

50   28   ALC -0         1,8,       20    50 ,      .   ?

----------


## RW9J..

CAR      SSB     , 1 ,     ()    !       ! :Super:

----------


## RW9J..

,                 !     ,  ,    ,              ,   !

----------


## RW9J..

> ALC,  .


          !73!

----------


## ex8ai

950  1200 ???.          -  ,    .

----------


## ua3rmb

> ,    .


     .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Vit51

> .


 ?

----------


## Vit51

> ,   950-  .


 **  950-? :Smile:

----------


## ua3rmb

... ...   ?

----------


## RA3FY

> 950- ,  FTdx-3000  ,     " "  ?!
> 
> ,(ra3fy),       "" .


  ""...?
..
 950.
 1200-
׸-    *ua3rmb*  ...
  -  ,  ....
      1200-
   ,   .

*ua3rmb.*  .

----------


## UN7GCE

? , -  FT-1200 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEUbVyZAaWo

----------


## UN5GAV

> 1200  ,          .





     " "

----------

1

----------

R7FT, rn6xc

----------


## RK7C

, ! ,   FTdx1200     ,  .

----------


## sany70

FTdx1200,      RS-232  ?    -  SCU-17,   ,   .    ,   .

----------


## ua9ung

> FTdx1200,      RS-232  ?    -  SCU-17,   ,   .    ,   .


 UnicomDual,     .

, :
   AF   ,         .
  ?    ,   ?

----------

ua9ung

----------


## sany70

> ( ),


   ,  .

----------


## UB3ALY

> .            ,    -   RTTY  FSK,  PKT-U.


  ,  rtty

----------


## Serg

*UB3ALY*,  MODE.      DATA.   ,   DATA-USB.  ,      ,  -  LSB     :Crazy: 

   MODE     DATA-USB (. .105 ).

----------


## UB3ALY

,         .    ,  .   ,  ?

----------


## 1

-      FT-DX1200           SSB  !  -?

----------

> FT-DX1200         SSB  !  -?


     "contour",    . .   .

----------

1

----------


## rn6xc

> "contour",    . .   .


   !

----------

R7KD, 1

----------


## 1

-   !       - ?        -       SSB ?     ?      ?      !            .!

----------


## R9IT

,    .      ?   90  ,  65000

----------


## R7FW

> ,    .      ?   90  ,  65000


  ,     ()       YEASU.      (  ).      1200-.    1200-  IC-7300.      ,    .

----------


## R2AHB

,    ...  -   13  14  ...14  ...

*  11 ():*




> YEASU


30   YEASU-!

----------


## R7FW

> ...  -   13  14  ...14  ...


    .   ,        .   ,   2013 ,   .     ,   ,   .         IC-746PRO.

----------


## R7FW

?        FT,   , -    IC.     .     .

----------


## R7KD

"  "   .  ,     .   . 73 !

----------


## rz3bw

80 .  .    .    FT-2000.
 ,   ,      -   .
   .       .
      .
    SSB 80-90 .  40  TS-590S -  :-)
  -       - 10  minidin.
  .
      -      .
     pin 2    TX GND .
  YAESU   !

----------

*4Y*,
  ...        -    :Smile: 
   .  1200  .
 .

----------

4Y

----------

4Y

----------


## 4Y

> 


 ,  !    ?  ! )))

----------


## ru3tc

!   2013.., .    !
   FT-950  ,   1200   .    IC-7100.
   . :Razz:

----------


## rz3bw

2016 .
   .
    -    SSB       .
  -   ,     .

----------


## R7FW

> 2016 .
>    .
>     -    SSB       .
>   -   ,     .


   24.08.16?  -        .

----------


## RA9YON

?       ? (     )
   ,    .          ,  .

----------

RA9YON

----------


## 4Y

> ...


 - !

  2014 .        . ,  ,  14

----------


## 4Y

> 


   ))


. 

     , .
     "ROT"  "m-TUNE"  .

----------

4Y

----------


## 4Y

> .           .
>    proc  ,      -  .


   2014 ..  .       .   177     .    :Neutral:

----------

R7MU

----------


## rz3bw

> 2014 ..  .       .   177     .


       .
 ,      .

----------

4Y

----------


## R7KD

> !
> 
>           .  ,       .
>          SSB.    " "  SSB    50-60   .     "Max TX Power"    100.          .  FM    100 .       1.      .
> 
> -     ?
> 
>   ,           SSB     .   SSB   .   ,   SSB         "Max TX Power", ,    ,      .
> 
> ...


  . ,        1 ,   .  "",     1 . ALC  .73 !!!. :Super:

----------

us4el

----------


## rv3kj

,    .      :!:    rn3ke     2. . .

----------

us4el

----------


## RU4SS

> .             .     .    .


   ?
  "" (average) .
   ,        :(      ,     ,    .

----------


## RU4SS

""     ,    TS590, FT1200...
        SSB.

----------


## R5ZQ

> ""     ,    TS590, FT1200...
>         SSB.


                                                              .  590  ACOM1000  ,       ,    . 590    ,      .

----------


## rz3bw

> ""     ,    TS590, FT1200...
>         SSB.


 FTDX-1200   .    .    SSB   80 .
  - , 
      50 .
 -       ,   .




> 60-  YAESU.
> 
>   1- qso   .     ,      .
>  :  *CONTOUR* - 2400 ,  *NOTCH* - 10    RX!!!


       , ..  .

----------


## Bratelly

600   .              1 .

----------


## RA9YON

FTdx1200.    897,950,  TS-590S, FT2000.       100     ( 13.8 ).    SSB,         TS-590S  40-50   .   100   1      100 .   590      ...  .  .
  FT950, FT 2000, FTdx 1200    ""   SSB  .     70-80 .  .

----------

RU4SS

----------


## R7KD

> .
> .
>  ,   ...
>    ,    Alinco-DX70 .        Alinco-DX70TH,       ,  75-80 SSB  115 CW.
>  IC-721  60 SSB  105 CW.     FT-450D   ...
> 
>        ,   ,      .
>  ,   "  ".     "-  -",   SSB  ,    .   100  SSB        ,  ,  - .


 ,   . ,  .   UA4AAW    .       .  .    .    ,    PROIII....    , .     .  .      ,   ,          .   .73 !

----------


## RN3DDZ

1     ,   100 .  ,  !

----------

4Y

----------

Eugene163, R7FT, R7MU

----------


## Eugene163

> 1     ,   100 .


.
  !

----------


## R7MU

*rz3bw*,  RF    ?     ?

----------

R7MU

----------


## Eugene163

> .   ?


 .
    ,   , ...

----------


## Vit51

> ,   , ...


 ?     ? :Smile: 
     ? :Smile:

----------


## rz3bw

> ,      ,     .
>  :        ?  - .


  :Razz:    . 
!
,    ,            20  .
    .
   IC-7300 .      .

----------


## Vit51

> qrz.ru    FT-1200  ,  65..     ,    ? 
>       ....     FT-1200,        ?


 ()  ?
http://www.yaesu.ru/kv_transiver_yaesu_ftdx_1200.php

    .    .
** 

ICS
123100, . ,  ,  14,
,  7, .  
.: (495) 232-2903
info@yaesu.ru
  : 
  -  10:00  19:00 (   ) 
: , . 
 
**       18:30*

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

> " ",   ,  ,  2013-2014.


.
        ?        "" ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

> , .


 .
 ?  ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## RN4F

> .
>         ?        "" ?


,      .    .    ""        .

----------


## Eugene163

> .   ,    .


.
   , , ,  , .. ?

 "    ..."

----------

gera, R7MU

----------


## rv3kj

qrz.com  1100   /   1200 .  ....

----------


## GORE

> ,  .


   - 60 . .

.mp3
- ...

----------

4Y

----------

> RA6CE   ,  /    .


 RA6CE  ,    . .    .

----------


## GORE

> ...


  - .
( )





 :Super:

----------


## 4Y

> 65..  2013-2014,    .,  .


    65, 2014 .   .    ,    .   - ,    :Razz: 


,    .     .

----------


## R5ZQ

.        .

----------

R7MU

----------

rv3kj

----------


## R5ZQ

> ...     /


                                                       ,     ACOMa,     .    ,   /.        , .    , .    ,   ,    .  1011 ,   .  .




> - 590-


                                      590    (  ),     .

----------

. 
  ?
   ,     ()    ?
   ,  ,     .
,  ,   .

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## R7FT

*R5ZQ*,    ,  .     ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## Eugene163

> ,        .


 ...
 ,  ,    ,     ?

*  5 ():*




> .      ,   ,         .


        ?

----------

Eugene163

----------


## 4Y

,  .  ,   .    . ,  ,    .  - ,   .

----------


## R5ZQ

> *R5ZQ*,    ,  .     ?


                         .   ,   , .   ,   23      .     ,     .

----------

gera, RA3BA, rv3kj

----------


## 4Y

...  :Embarassed:

----------


## rz3bw

> ...
>      ,     FT-DX1200,  -    .     ,      (  ,  ).  :
>   .............. "" ., ., ., 27/18.
>    /  . .      24 () ..
>  :    ,
>                     ,
>                     "--" (ICS)
>                   . 8(495)232-29-03  . 205
>      ,  - ....    ?
> ...


  .    .     .    - ,    .

----------

Eugene163

----------

Eugene163

----------


## rz3bw

> *R5ZQ*
>    FT950.     :


, , .  ftdx-1200    ,  ,     , DSP   FTDX-5000,
  455  . TCXO   -   .   -      FTDX-9000,    .

----------

4Y, Dmitriy RU7J, Eugene163, R7FT

----------


## us4el

*.....rz3bw*,    ---- FT-5000   ,  FT-3000  FT-1200         "" !   ?

----------

R7MU

----------


## Dmitriy RU7J

> ,   90-100 .. - .   950,      .


 FTDX-9000    1200 ,    . :Super:

----------


## us4el

*rz3bw*,.....,     ?    FT-5000    "" FT-1200....!   - FT-3000.......    ..!

----------


## R7MU

FT-1200   95-100. -   ...  65 ,       .. :Smile: 




> in out,   . !


,   ,  SCU-17    ...http://mirradio.ru/product_info.php?products_id=2374

----------

gera

----------


## 4Y

> FT-1200   95-100. -   ...  65 ,       ..


   . ,  .   ..

----------


## UA0YAS

> ,   ,  SCU-17    ...http://mirradio.ru/product_info.php?products_id=2374


  . USB       (  ).         P   DATA.

----------


## R5ZQ

, .

----------


## R7FT

*R7MU*, 
   RS-232, CW . DIGI  VOX ??? -   , VOX   .

----------

R7MU

----------


## RA9YON

*R7FT*,       VOX, CAT    ()       DATA  TRX.  -         .        .   PTT   omnirig    vox    . 
    .      RS232.    .  .      200,        .

----------

R7MU

----------


## R7MU

,   () - SCU-17,     ,  .   ,    FT-1200 http://www.yaesu.com/jp/manuals/yaes...OM_ENG_JPN.pdf
   .

----------


## rz3bw

> -     .


             r ealtek   1   10 .
 -      .
      SSB .  -    .

----------

Eugene163, rz3bw

----------


## rz3bw

,  .  ft-1200  yaesu.ru   .
,  .
 ,    .  .    .
  .     .

----------


## Eugene163

> ...
>           YAESU FTDX 1200!


 , ,  !

----------


## rx6aob

52 ?

----------


## R7KD

> 65  ,  .


   . :Razz:

----------

4Y

----------

R7MU

----------


## rz3bw

> ???


.   ftdx-3000.
  .
 ,     ,    -.

   ,    ftdx-1200       ,  usb cat   , fft      rtty,   ,    3 ,     ,     sdr     ,       ,     m-tune ( )  ft-1200.   ,   600       300 .  -  ,      .
   ,  ftdx-3000     110 .,       .
      -    ,    ssb.
   ftdx-1200  .

----------

R7MU

----------

R7MU

----------


## Eugene163

> 52 ?


 52  "".

----------


## rz3bw

> ,  ,     65.


    -  scu-17.
,  .  .
        .

----------

UA8U

----------


## R7MU

> ,  -    ...


    ...    ...    ,  " "
      .

----------

RA0LMP

----------


## UA0YAS



----------


## RA3WY

!
        SSB   ?

----------


## Alexe

> ,  .


 !

----------


## Alexe

> ,


,    .

----------


## RA3WY

,     PTT  ,       8 ,   , ..     2 ,       ...

----------

R7MU

----------


## 1967

> 8 ,


     ? 8  !
     6..7 .

----------


## 61

PCC-1200 ,  !!

----------


## Vic_599

2 RA3WY 
TS-590s    1.3 ,    SSB 4.6-4.7 ,   FSK 100     18.7      110  20.4 
  .           SSB      50 mA.
           10%.  ,       50 mA.   .        PA   RD100HF .

----------


## 61

,    YAESU.

----------


## 61

,     ,      .               .    .

----------


## 61

* COM- RS-232  ,  .*

----------


## 61

,       2-2,3-3,5-5.  PCC-1200     ,     ,   ,    ,    .

----------


## RZ6AIF1

,     455       .

----------


## ra4crd

http://kamrc.ru/index.php?topic=1423.0     FT DX 1200

----------

AMS, RN6LEP

----------


## rz6hhf

.   cw      ?     

 ,    bk-in

----------


## SVd2004

> FT DX 1200


http://www.radiomanual.info/schemi/Y...-1200_serv.pdf

----------

UT4UCM

----------


## RZ6AIF1

,             ,     -30  ,      ,       ,            

*  7 ():*

   ESSB      104     4

----------


## hobbyradio

?    5700. 
  ?

----------


## RZ6AIF1

> ,      ?


                  SSB

----------


## rx4cd

.  5 .

----------


## UT4UCM

> LDG,    ,     15 .    ,     .


     LDG YT-100 -     Yaesu      ""  ,    "TUNE",        ,    , ..   ,   ,     ,  100 .
    1200,    FT-891           AM, FM, SSB.

----------


## UT4UCM

, ,  FM 15 .   SSB - 100 .     FM,     SSB,   .

----------


## rz6hhf

1200      ,    

*  12 ():*

https://amoghdesai.com/technology/ho...g-tuner-cable/
   .     ,           .   ,     100,      ,

----------

